# Eurojet Front Mount Intercooler FMIC Help



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Anyone install one on a beetle. I have the front end off the car and the rebar off a mk4 doesn't fit. Anyone have any suggestions. Should i just cut up the factory bar to make the IC fit behind it?


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Eurojet Front Mount Intercooler FMIC Help (VRsixGLI)*

I dont' have a eurojet, but with my FMIC I had to trim some and also space out the inner bumper to make it fit behind.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Eurojet Front Mount Intercooler FMIC Help (gt2437)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gt2437* »_I dont' have a eurojet, but with my FMIC I had to trim some and also space out the inner bumper to make it fit behind.


whats up bro, havent seen you here posting in quite a bit, happy new year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

if its a bolt on kit then i dont think you need to trim the bar but a lot of the fmic kits that i have seen almost always need trimming somewhere


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Eurojet Front Mount Intercooler FMIC Help (FastAndFurious)*

The eurojet kit was not designed or intended for the NB, you could make it fit but I can tell you having designed the kit that the pipes into and off of the core probably wont fit at all. If you can make the core fit (you will have to cut the crash bar) it will suit you well, one of the best cores on the market. It will definitely be a custom job


----------



## DSLBUG (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Eurojet Front Mount Intercooler FMIC Help (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_The eurojet kit was not designed or intended for the NB, you could make it fit but I can tell you having designed the kit that the pipes into and off of the core probably wont fit at all. If you can make the core fit (you will have to cut the crash bar) it will suit you well, one of the best cores on the market. It will definitely be a custom job

You're the guy that designed that crappy kit? You mean it was actually _designed_?
Even on the cars it was designed for, the thing doesn't fit worth a damn.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Eurojet Front Mount Intercooler FMIC Help (DSLBUG)*

never heard any complaint from most of the other 1,000s of customers








guess it was just you


----------



## DSLBUG (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Eurojet Front Mount Intercooler FMIC Help (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_never heard any complaint from most of the other 1,000s of customers








guess it was just you









Not me, I've never purchased one. I have attempted to help several people install them though with a lot of cutting, banging and swearing. Search for Eurojet FMIC over on TDIclub and your eyes will be opened. It is widely regarded as being a poor fitting and overpriced kit. Many guys have had better luck and spent a lot less money with a universal ebay kit.


_Modified by DSLBUG at 10:20 PM 1-13-2010_


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Eurojet Front Mount Intercooler FMIC Help (DSLBUG)*

Pretty much it is really not worth buying the kit for the NB considering the entire thing would really need to be custom. The first pipe off the turbo would be the most helpful. I could have probably made it work if the passenger side pipe was remade. The driver side looked like it should work. Also the crash bar would definetly need to be cut. 
I gave up on installing it and sold it my friend with a 20th and just got done installing it tonight. As far as fitment goes the ONLY problem was with the pipe off of the turbo. It hit the diverter valve and the N75. After squeezing it and making it fit everything else went on absolutely fine. The only cutting at all that was needed was for lower engine shield which is extremely obvious. I have never done a FMIC install and i managed to get done in about 2 hours. So as far as claiming that fitment is bad and that the kit was not designed is bullsh1t. The kit fit perfect other than having to adjust the diverter valve. If you "tried" to help people install these and failed are sure the car was a 1.8t and not a vr6?











_Modified by VRsixGLI at 11:45 PM 1-13-2010_


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Eurojet Front Mount Intercooler FMIC Help (DSLBUG)*

TDI kits were a totally different animal, and were never "right"


----------



## DSLBUG (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Eurojet Front Mount Intercooler FMIC Help (BigBlockBug)*

Well if you fixed it and make it "right" for a decent price...you'd sell a bunch of them.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Eurojet Front Mount Intercooler FMIC Help (DSLBUG)*

front mounts in general are tough on beetles unless it's a turbo s. the s has much more room under the bumper.
this is the reason i went with a air to water setup. fits nicley were the stock airbox was.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Eurojet Front Mount Intercooler FMIC Help (DSLBUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DSLBUG* »_Well if you fixed it and make it "right" for a decent price...you'd sell a bunch of them.









I helped start the company with joel, but they had to make some changes and he decided to leave and there was no room for me. So i have no say in the matter any more







Bigger and better things these days


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Eurojet Front Mount Intercooler FMIC Help (BigBlockBug)*

It can be done.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Eurojet Front Mount Intercooler FMIC Help (SMG8vT)*

not to rag on that, but i'd rather keep my fogs and grille. 
your car looks great, i'm just not a fan of ic's and piping hanging out the front.


----------

